# P239 SAS 9mm



## docref (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone: I've searched and didn't find anything exactly like this, so I hope you don't mind the new thread. 

I have my Kimber .45 that I love for range time and for SD/HD. However, I'm in FL now and am going to get my CCW. SO, I thought it was time I had a carry gun. After much reading and holding/shooting. I decided on the Sig SAS 9mm p239. It's arriving at the FFL in a few days. 

My two main questions:
a) What is good range and SD/HD ammo? I've read tons on this forum and on other forums. Much like the .40/9mm debate, people seem to say that they have their favorite...and you have to find what shoots best out of your gun. I agree. But, I wanted some intro suggestions as I've never had a 9mm or a Sig. People seem to say that for HD/SD, they either like the Remington Gold Saber 124 gr, or they like the Speer Gold Dot 124 gr +P. I haven't seen suggestions for range ammo for the SAS 9mm. 

I'm asking for a couple reasons. First, I know people have variations in likes and dislikes, and many people base those on knockdown power or velocity using charts and pictures of expansion. I can deal with variety, but I'm trying to learn just as much about what NOT to use as what to use (very dirty ammo, ammo with too much flash, etc.). 

The second reason I'm asking is that I've had a conversation with SIG. They guy at SIG told me their official line is SAAMI or NATO; as such, they have to say that +P is ok (SAAMI). And, many LE agencies shoot +P+ so they have to say that's ok. However he said a steady diet of either will be hard on the gun. 

Any thoughts? 

b) which holster do you all use? I know...again, I'm asking a very personal question...people have differing likes and needs. My question, more specifically, is whether there are any holsters that specifically fit the SAS with wood grips and yet are good for carry...paddle or otherwise. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Docref: If you search my posts you'll find pics of my P239 9mm. I use the Golden Saber's for CC and shoot WWB at the range.

Holster: I have a Fobus for OWB and a Galco Summer Comfort for IWB. The Galco is by far the most comfortable IWB holster I have ever worn. 

One of the members, Old Padawan, works for Galco and can help you. Call and let him know you are a member of the forum.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

there are lot of good choices for both SD and practice ammo. i dont own a p239 yet but thats coming. right now the only sig i own is a p250 in both 9mm and .40s&w. i have found that gold dots fill my needs for SD and umc for practice ammo. like i said, there are lots of choices for both so find out what runs reliable and you feel comfortable shooting. gold dots seem to be easier to find right now over HST's or Ranget T's. Wally World here almost always has umc in stock so that makes it easier to use my preferred practice stuff.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

docref said:


> a) What is good range and SD/HD ammo?


Range use: Winchester, Sellier & Bellot, CCI Blazer/Blazer Brass, Remington, UMC, PMC, Fiocchi, Aguila, all in FMJ.

SD/HD use: Hornady, Winchester, Federal, Remington, Buffalo Bore, CCI/Speer, Glaser, Cor-bon,


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 25, 2009)

neat article I found on another site...

Towards the bottom of the article, under the heading "combined models"...


----------



## truman565 (Jun 27, 2007)

My gun: Sig P226 Navy with 3000+ rounds without a single hitch,

Range Ammo: Anything except for cheap Russian crap. My Sig is not picky but my wallet is. :mrgreen:

Defense Ammo: I carry Extreme Shock Air Freedom rounds. Check out www.extremeshockusa.com . Check out the testimonials and the videos.:smt068:smt068


----------

